
Ask HN: How pyramids are made - subinsebastien
Given that these structures are made by lime stones and granite, each block weighed approximately 2.2 tons, how did Egyptians made pyramids with just copper tools and slides. The concept of slaves or wheels were not been there at that point of time.
======
jpl56
Jean Pierre Houdin's theory : an internal ramp was used.

The main website has very interesting video links.
[http://pyramidales.blogspot.fr/](http://pyramidales.blogspot.fr/)

